# c&c first decade - patch that lets me play without the disk



## wompbeast (Jun 6, 2010)

Im having a problem similar to that i have c&c the first decade and im trying to download a patch that lets me play without the disk but it says i need to have generals.exe and if i try to go on world builder it says i need world builder.exe


anybody have and sudgestions on what to do?:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command And Conquer Generals I Get A Error On Downloading Online Patch That You N*

"a patch that lets me play without the disk" - this is called a No-CD crack. We don't offer any support for cracks that illegally alter the exe.

Where did you download the patch/crack from?

Official patches are available from http://help.commandandconquer.com/c...mNoX3RleHQ9ZGVjYWRlIHBhdGNo&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## wompbeast (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Command And Conquer Generals I Get A Error On Downloading Online Patch That You N*

i got the patch from the ea website i bought the game myself and it says i dont have generals.exe for the patches


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

C&C First Decade EA site: http://www.ea.com/games/command-and-conquer-first-decade

C&C First Decade EA patches: http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1wYXRjaA**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Please post a link to the page on EA's website where you downloaded the patch.


----------

